
Notch's New Game - Minicraft (And An Android Port) - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/notchs-new-game-minicraft-source-code-and-android-port/
======
mrspeaker
The livestream was awesome again too - it's up here:
<http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/302823358>

Though I made the dreadful mistake of watching it with comments on:
<http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/12/20/troll-at-notch/>

~~~
swah
Now I understand how '10x more productive programmer' works.

------
dminor
I've been working on an Android game that I envision as a mashup of Zelda and
Minecraft, so it's pretty entertaining to see Notch whip out a pretty similar
idea over a single weekend.

~~~
jiggy2011
Entertaining or frustrating? The guy is a machine, I watched his stream (not
the whole thing but a few minutes here and there) and he was almost never not
typing (or editing something in paint.net).

How he maintains his focus for that long and doesn't get stumped by bugs for
any great length of time is truly impressive.

~~~
ronnier
I love how he uses the most uncool tools out there. Eclipse, Java, Pain.net,
Windows, yet produces more than most of us combined.

~~~
AndyKelley
Pain.net: Typo, or subtle joke?

~~~
ronnier
Funny, it was a typo :)

------
andrewcanis
It's actually very easy to hack the code. I've created a "God-mode" version
that you can play on github: <http://acanis.github.com/Minicraft-God-Mode/>

------
Mizza
There's already a little community forming around the game, which is neat.
They've got a wiki: <http://minicraft.wikia.com/wiki/Minicraft_Wiki>

------
tibbon
What's the license on Minicraft? Or in spite of particular license, is Notch
pretty much giving the thumbs up on porting anyway?

~~~
sp332
I think it's still "All rights reserved". The rules for Ludum Dare say that
you have to submit the code for judging, but you don't give up copyright. And
he didn't put any license in the source archive. Although I doubt he'll
complain, this porting effort might violate his copyright.

~~~
eropple
Last I heard at least, he still seem to regard mods to Minecraft as some bad
terrible thing (though apparently Jeb has at least gotten him to go along with
a mod framework--which is a good thing, because it's the only way Minecraft
remains playable!), so "I doubt he'll complain" might be reaching a bit.

~~~
wtallis
My impression was that Notch is fine with mods, but he just doesn't think
there's a way to make Minecraft very moddable without effectively open-
sourcing it, which he doesn't want to do.

------
chrislott
I made a working android port. video
here:<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9UylEe04Rw>

Link on github: <http://github.com/chrislott/>

------
joelackner
i'm not a programmer. how do i build his source in eclipse? the closest i get
is this and i'm stumped: <http://i41.tinypic.com/opxrna.png>

~~~
hovvit
That happened to me as well (also not a programmer). It is because the
directory with the sounds and images, called 'res', is not in the right place.
You need to move the 'res' folder into the 'bin' folder.

~~~
andrewcanis
Try this version on github, you can compile and run the source with 'ant run':
<https://github.com/skeeto/Minicraft>

------
hackermom
When I see this I don't think of Minecraft, I think of Realm of the Mad God -
<http://www.realmofthemadgod.com/>

~~~
newobj
Which came out of another game programming competition, "Assemblee 2" :
<http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?board=38.0>

